

ODesk offers benefits plans - ct4ul4u
http://www.odesk.com/w/benefits

======
ct4ul4u
I think this is a great move on their part. My company uses oDesk. We have a
large pool of contractors through them for human judgements, but also
outsource some non-critical development to oDesk contractors.

